# Little Ones



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Was out for a drive last night and came across a hen pheasant with 6 half grown little ones. It was a good photo opp., not too skittish.but as always I left it at home. a little farther down the road came across a big cock bird and another hen, but no little ones.

just thought I'd share


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like there are wild birds in OH. Good to see those kind of things!


----------

